# Visa acceptance



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

My first post so bear with me please. 
My son and I have received a job confirmation letter, signed a contract, had our medical reports, blood tests, chest x rays and police certificate documents back. Just need to put all together and post to visa office with our visa application and fee. We were just wondering if anyone had an idea of how long we will be looking at to receive our visa, that is all being well that we get granted one. 
We will be heading to Christchurch from the UK.
Cheers


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hammyh said:


> My first post so bear with me please.
> My son and I have received a job confirmation letter, signed a contract, had our medical reports, blood tests, chest x rays and police certificate documents back. Just need to put all together and post to visa office with our visa application and fee. We were just wondering if anyone had an idea of how long we will be looking at to receive our visa, that is all being well that we get granted one.
> We will be heading to Christchurch from the UK.
> Cheers


Congrats on the job offers!
What kind of visa are you applying for? A work visa or Skilled Migrant Category (SMC)?


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

We're applying for a work visa, and if all goes well my wife and 2 other sons will be following us over once my youngest finishes his final year of school.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hammyh said:


> We're applying for a work visa, and if all goes well my wife and 2 other sons will be following us over once my youngest finishes his final year of school.


Temp work visas are usually turned around within a week assuming you have the job offer letter/contract and everything else is in order.
You'll then have 3 months to activate them by crossing the border in NZ.


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for that, I really hope it is that quick. Am hoping its before the new year then will leave here very soon after.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds good. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine took days if all is present and above board. I am currently in chch. 

Who are you working with?


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

hi Mark
As stated in previous post I'll be in Christchurch too but unsure where the job I'll be working on will be, most probably the centre regions i expect. Will be working for Alpha Interiors. What do you do ??
How long have you been there, are you enjoying it ?


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I am a painter and decorator. Yes it's great. I work 10h days which is hard tho.


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

Mark, where abouts are you working, Could you recommend any areas for me to start looking for property to rent that are decent. Cheers


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

You really need to be here. New here myself. I am in redwood which is nice. Linwood is to be avoided. Bad damage to housing and looks slumped. Houses go sometimes before they even get online so its best to get a motel or logging until you find what you want.


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok mate thanks for that, guess we'll probably try doing that and look for somewhere when we arrive. Can't wait, only the visa needed now.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Good stuff. It will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm hoping that Mark. How are you finding it, from living in the uk ??


----------



## ndosanjh (Dec 16, 2013)

so did you got your visa ??????
am also filling my student visa file very soon


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

No not received my visa yet but only been just over a week since they received it. Hoping it shouldnt take months tho. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

Great news today, my son and I received our work visa so will now be making plans to move over asap.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hammyh said:


> Great news today, my son and I received our work visa so will now be making plans to move over asap.


Hey Hammyh,
Congrats on the visas and soon to be migration. Sure you'll like it better than (the wrong side of the Pennines 😃) Yorkshire.
Weathers a damn sight better at least.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you,
Have booked my flight today, arriving in Christchurch on 13th Feb so not too long.
Am well looking forward to it.


----------

